# Shhhh.... I'm hunting wabbits.



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

The Friday after Thanksgiving my boys and I went out on the annual rabbit hunt and chili feed. Went hunting out past Vernon on a bright sunny day. We walked eight hunters across for five hours and saw just two jacks. There was very little rabbit sign and just a few coyote tracks. This is a spot we have bagged dozens of rabbits in the past. I am afraid jack rabbits are still on the bottom end of their seven year cycle or we just didn’t drive far enough like Ely, Nevada or in the right direction like Roosevelt . Very little hunter sign either.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds about right..

I think Bax* and Chaser have shot 'em all. :evil:


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I hunt that same area, it is definitely on the downswing. I shot one rabbit last year, thats pretty poor considering i made 3 trips with 4 people each and I was the only on with any success. This might be a good spot for coyote hunting, i've seen lots of coyotes out there in the past year.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

We, two grandsons and myself, went out towards Vernon on Saturday morning before T-Day. The snow was fresh. The place we have seen many rabbits before, we didn't see a single rabbit track. The place was loaded with coyote tracks though.

Last Saturday we went down towards Delta, areas we have had good success, not so good this year. We did see three, count em on one hand, cottontails. Probably should have gone fishing instead.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Sounds about right..
> 
> I think Bax* and Chaser have shot 'em all. :evil:


We were out chuckar hunting last weekend and not only didnt see a single bird, but not a single wascally wabbit either! Not even the 500 yard rabbit that has wised up to people. Sometimes I wonder if they have been hunted to near extinction in the West Desert between Tooele and Vernon. Good thing those arent my honey holes!


----------

